# Red Footed Diarrhea



## DaBears171717 (Jul 16, 2012)

My red footed has lately been having very liquidy poop... I usually do a spring mix with also collard and or mustard greens with small pieces of apple or banana... I have also been using little pieces of cactus pads... I also noticed that there are white little bugs all over her and her humid hide so i washed her, threw away her humid hide and the moss that i believe they came in and put all her enclosure items in the freezer for a couple days to kill any other bugs left... luckily all the bugs were confined to the humid left side of her enclosure as the right side with her water bowl and basking site was unaffected... her poop the previous four months have been pretty solid so i don't know if its the diet or the accumulation of the bugs? any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 17, 2012)

No, those bugs aren't harmful. There are a couple different things that might cause runny poop, but usually adding some fiber to the diet clears it up. The tortoise may have parasites. It might be a good idea to take a stool sample for a check.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 17, 2012)

Fruit, especially moist, sugary fruit like bananas and tomatoes, can cause very loose bowels as well. Try replacing some of the apple and banana with stuff like yellow or red peppers, squash, cherries, etc.

The Tortoise Library, linked below, has other diet ideas that might help.


----------

